# ok, now what about grapefruit?



## Vickir73 (Jan 28, 2013)

I swear, Masey will eat ANYTHING!!! what the other goats turn their noses up at, she just seems to love.  I let the goats out this weekend to roam and she found a grapefruit rine I had thrown out to the chickens.  Oh my gosh!! It was like she was in Heaven!!  Any idea if it will make her sick? - is there a list somewhere of things I should make sure she doesn't eat (like my chicken food)?  I know I've seen a list of things for chickens, but will look and see what I can find for goats.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 28, 2013)

Doubt it will hurt her. Mine have been getting orange and tangerine peels since Christmas. They love them!  Don't see grapefruit peel hurting the goat.


----------



## Capricornucopia (Feb 1, 2013)

Just replied to the pine/evergreen post and... From my readings related to the former, the general consensus seems to be that all parts of the grapefruit are "goat-safe". Not speaking from experience, only my limited research.


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 1, 2013)

I feed my goats oranges, tangerines..etc cut up with rinds. As long as the fruits stay fresh with no mold, it should be fine.


----------



## woodsie (Feb 2, 2013)

I have a goat that loves grapefruit too....especially the peel! Always keep me guessing.


----------

